
Ask HN: Who's Blogging (November 2019) - jjjbokma
Are you blogging? What platform do you use? Static or Dynamic? Self-hosting or not?
======
alexmingoia
I’m blogging at [https://alexmingoia.com](https://alexmingoia.com)

I use Etch ([https://etch.blog](https://etch.blog)) - a personal blogging
platform with a built-in newsletter, custom domains and SSL, and no ads or
popups.

I was self-hosting but got sick of dealing with it and founded Etch ;)

~~~
SkyLinx
Hi! How can you charge such a low price? Also an unrelated technical question:
how do you manage certificates for custom domains? Thanks

~~~
alexmingoia
We think personal blogging should be affordable, and it doesn’t cost much to
serve static cached HTML. In the future we may raise prices, but we’re
bootstrapped so there’s no pressure to make millions hosting blogs.

We use Lets Encrypt to provide certificates, which is entirely automated.

------
otras
[https://alexanderell.is](https://alexanderell.is)

I write on a simple static Hugo blog running on GitHub pages. I found that
anything else makes tinkering too easy, which distracts me from the goal of
writing. Writing often is hard enough, and I definitely don't need anything
else getting in the way!

------
billconan
[https://epiphany.pub/@shi-yan](https://epiphany.pub/@shi-yan)

Platform: [https://epiphany.pub/@shi-
yan/introduction](https://epiphany.pub/@shi-yan/introduction)

Dynamic,

I made the platform myself ...

------
Yvonne_McQ
I am a bloger at educational blog
[https://ivypanda.com/blog](https://ivypanda.com/blog)

------
seisvelas
[https://epiphany.pub/@seisvelas](https://epiphany.pub/@seisvelas)

Dynamic, hosted on Epiphany. It's the best dev platform I've found.

I mostly rant about data engineering adjacent topics.

------
nickfromseattle
I'm writing growth hack guides @
[https://contentdistribution.com](https://contentdistribution.com).

It's on managed hosting at Kinsta.

------
coreymaass
I write music reviews at [https://basstourist.com](https://basstourist.com) .
WordPress, hosted on a VPS.

------
AwesomeFaic
Helping my fiance run
[https://wanderandponder.com](https://wanderandponder.com)

Occasionally contribute to writing/proofreading

------
SkyLinx
[https://vitobotta.com](https://vitobotta.com)

I use Jekyll, hosted on Netlify.

------
codegeek
I rarely blog but trying. Self Hosted WordPress because I know it well. Works
for me.

